# Are wool felt balls any good?



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

Pretty darn cold out, So I thought about making a target practice box for the slingshot inside my apartment and I usually use steel balls, clay balls and sometimes glass marble for ammo but I am thinking of using small solid wool felt balls as ammo for practicing at home, is that any good? Or is it useless due to it being too light? What are y'all opinions.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Never heard of those, but some have talked about using Air Soft pellets inside.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

Stankard757 said:


> Never heard of those, but some have talked about using Air Soft pellets inside.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Good idea! Legit it was right in front of me the whole time, I have a lot of air soft pallets at home that I never use bc my old BB broke.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

If you are going to be using the same setup you use to shoot steel, clay and marbles outside your apartment, inside your apartment, then shooting lightweight felt balls isn't going to be very good. More than likely your bands will store far too much energy for felt balls and shooting them could quickly damage your bands.

Heavy plastic ammo specifically for slingshots is your best bet without changing setup (even this is not ideal). Better still would be a BB setup with which you might be able to shoot felt balls depending on their actual weight.

https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk/product-page/10mm-abs-light-weight-practice-ammo-sold-in-packs-of-100


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Check out the SimpleShot website, they sell bags of white " rubber " practice ammo.

www.simple-shot.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I second simple shot for there white plastic practice ammo. They weigh .6 grams so will be similar to Clay and they are very round and accurate. This is what I used to use before switching to ¼" steel for indoor shooting. The ¼" steel weighs 1 gram.

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks bros! My conclusion is Go hard or go home. Gotta use real ammo I use for shooting, for practicing for best results.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Yup... plastic ammo from ss or just set up a good catch box in a safe corner and shoot your regular ammo...

And no matter how good your catchbox is, dont shoot PFS indoors  ...well unless you are a pro with a pfs!


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

urbanshooter said:


> Yup... plastic ammo from ss or just set up a good catch box in a safe corner and shoot your regular ammo...
> 
> And no matter how good your catchbox is, dont shoot PFS indoors  ...well unless you are a pro with a pfs!


whats PFS and SS?


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

SS is "Simple Shot" an online store. PFS is a Pickle Fork Slingshot.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Pickle Fork Shooters and Simple Shot -slingshot company,heres some pics


----------

